# Lenremont is the oldest Petersburg’s workshop!



## Lenremontru2020 (Jan 24, 2020)

Service order - https://www.lenremont.ru/  
Lenremont is the oldest company in St. Petersburg. Today it is the only organization in Russia that provides a full range of repair services. It is our uniqueness.
Namely:

· Repair of large household appliances at home (refrigerators, washing machines, sewing machines, dishwashers, electric and gas stoves, range hoods, air conditioners, water heaters, columns);
· Repair of small household appliances in the workshop (irons, vacuum cleaners, coffee machines, kettles, air grills, meat grinders, hair dryers, blenders, multicookers, mixers, etc.);
· Repair of digital technology (computers, laptops, tablets, smartphones);
· Apartment works (complex apartment renovation, suspended ceilings, ceiling whitewashing, screeding and flooring, leveling walls, wallpapering, tile laying, restoration of bathtubs, installation of shower cabins);
· Repair of cottages and country houses (development of a design project, finishing, roofing, earthwork, insulation and sound insulation);
· Plumbing and electrical work;
· Manufacture, assembly and installation of furniture (kitchen sets, upholstered furniture);
· Repair of electric and gas powered tools.

Our experts can express an expert opinion on any issue related to both the repair of household appliances and finishing work.

Lenremont constantly cooperates with legal entities.

With cafes, restaurants, hotels, we conclude contracts for the maintenance of refrigeration equipment, coffee machines.

In everything related to washing machines and hauling medical chairs, we most often work with hospitals, clinics and dispensaries.

We cooperate with construction organizations in the repair of power tools.

We have several business centers in service. For them, we repair electrics, plumbing, ventilation and air conditioning systems, provide services for the hauling of office chairs.

Educational institutions usually order computer repair in Lenremont.

And we also provide comprehensive office repair services - finishing, ceiling and other work.


----------

